# Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre



## raabj (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich dachte mir ich mach mal ein Trend mit den schnüren auf da sonst jeden Monat ein Trend mit "Schnur aber welche" kommt. Ich werde auch mal schauen ob ich jemand finde der den Trend zu den Erfahrungsberichten schiebt. Ich hoffe da kommt auch was zusammen gibt ja genügend schnüre????

Also 
Shimano Technium Tribal 
Durchmesser laut Angabe: 0,35mm
Tragkraft laute Hersteller: 13,25 kg 
Preis : 0,35mm bei 823m kosten 34,99 ; 0,0425 €/meter

Die Schnur ist knoten fest, und sehr Abriebsfest. Außerdem ist diese recht steif und Dehnungsarm. Der angegebenen Tragkraft kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen, diese liegt wohl eher etwas darunter. Großes Manko ist der hohe Preis aber ansonsten top.

mfg


----------



## zrako (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

ich fische die *Annaconda Extreme Line* seit etwa nem halben jahr und kann nichts schlechtes über sie sagen.
sie ist rel. geschmeidig und springt dadurch nicht so leicht von der rolle. (im gegensatz zur *Suffix Magic Touch*)
hatte mit dieser schnur (0,32er) meinen bisherigen pb von 36pfund landen können.

für die schnur spricht auch der günstige preis.
also nach meinem empfinden ein wirklich gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis

Tragkraft: 0,32 mm / 9,70 kg
Preis: ca. 18€ pro 1200m spule /   0,015€/m


----------



## marcus7 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

hi,

die berkley big game ist noch eine gängige Schnur. 
Habe schon mehrere Füllungen gefischt und nix negatives erlebt


----------



## nwcon (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Also 
Shimano Technium Tribal 
Durchmesser laut Angabe: 0,35mm
Tragkraft laute Hersteller: 13,25 kg 
Preis : 0,35mm bei 823m kosten 34,99 ; 0,0425 €/meter

Die Schnur ist knoten fest, und sehr Abriebsfest. Außerdem ist diese recht steif und Dehnungsarm. Der angegebenen Tragkraft kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen, diese liegt wohl eher etwas darunter. Großes Manko ist der hohe Preis aber ansonsten top.

mfg[/quote]

Dem schliess ich mich an.#h


----------



## Spector (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ich fische grad die Prologic XLNT Camo in 0,35(1000m/15-17€)...bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden....die Daiwa Infiniti Duo die ich vorher versucht hatte....:v....meine beste Schnur bisher.....Shimano Technium....


----------



## MrFloppy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

gamakatsu super g-line: hab ich u. a. in 0,35mm. bin sehr zufrieden mit der schnur, die werbung hat hier mal nicht geflunkert!

aus der werbung:

Eine unglaublich zuverlässige Schnur für den Angelsport! Super G-Line erfüllt die Anforderungen welche andere Schnüre nur versprechen.


Durchmesser: 0.35mm
Tragkraft: 13.6kg


----------



## M_Marc (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

für mich nur noch Korda ADRENA-Line. Abriebsfest, Knotenfest, kaum Memory und preiswert!

1000m / 0,35 / ca. 25 Euro

#h


----------



## Hanno (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ich fisch die Fox Soft Camo Steel in 0,34mm. Ist eine sehr gute schnur, sehr briebsfest und hat wenig Tragkraftverlust im Knoten! Sie ist sehr geshmeidig, hat aber auch ziemlich viel Dehnung, was den ein oder anderen stören könnte.. Mich nicht! 
Die angegebene Tragkraft von ca. 6kg scheint sehr gering, doch ich denke, dass dieses Gewicht im Direkttest, wo ein Stück der Schur direkt belastet wurde, ermittelt worden ist, o.Ä....|kopfkrat Jedenfalls habe ich bisher nur in Büschen am anderen Ufer abgerissen, wo das Blei nen paar Meter weit drin steckte....#q|supergri  Karpfen habe ich nie verloren, auch sehr stark abgestoppte Würfe hat sie mitgemacht!#6
Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.fettekarpfen.de/product_info.php?pName=fox-soft-steel-camo-10lb-1600meter-p-486


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*



Spector schrieb:


> Ich fische grad die Prologic XLNT Camo in 0,35(1000m/15-17€)...bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden....die Daiwa Infiniti Duo die ich vorher versucht hatte....:v....meine beste Schnur bisher.....Shimano Technium....




Dem schließ ich mich an!

Denke auch das die 9kg bei nem Durchmesser von 0.35mm auch korrekt vom Hersteller angegeben wurden.


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

ich kann zarko nur zustimmen. allerdings hält die schnur max. eine saison. danach ist sie hinüber. sprich knotenfestigkeit, usw.
konnte mit ihr meinen pb von 42 pfund landen.

die nächste ist die stroft abr
an sich eine top schnur. allerdings ist die 35er und 40er sehr steif, dafür aber extrem abriebfest.
nachteil: sie ist relativ teuer.

ich hab mir allerdings auf der messe in bonn die shimano tribal gekauft. so macht sie schonmal wirklich einen super eindruck! scheint die schnur zu sein die ich gesucht hab!


----------



## Leski (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*



marcus7 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> die berkley big game ist noch eine gängige Schnur.
> Habe schon mehrere Füllungen gefischt und nix negatives erlebt


 

Hab diese Schnur auch lange gefischt,ich finde jedoch das man wen man z.B. öfters größere Fische damit drillt,die Schnur anfängt sich zu ringeln.Dies ist echt besc****** wenn man die Ruten mit dem Boot rausbringt.Besser bewährt hat sich die Berklex Trilene XT,echt eine Hammerschnur.

Fische aber ez eigentlich nur noch die Daiwa Infinity DUO,kann diese nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## PROLOGIC (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hi,

fische seit zwei oder drei Jahren die Berkley Big Game Hi-Test in 0,38mm mit angeblich 18,2kg Tragkraft.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur und hab seitdem keinen Fisch mehr in der Donau durch Schnurbruch verloren... auf Holz klopf...

Wirklich hohe Tragkraft, sehr abriebsfest, geringe Dehnung und geringe Drallneigung.

Mit 39,90€ für 1197m würde ich sie im mittleren Preissegment ansiedeln.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## mlkteam (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

hallo zusammen,

die Shimano Technium ist eine sehr gute Schnur..Fische SIe selber auf meine Rollen und bin mehr als zufrieden damit..Kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, aber Sie ist Ihren Preis auf jden fall wert..Eine Alternative dazu wäre die Sufix XL Strong Schnur..Kenne auch welche die die fischen und die sagen auch nur positives darüber.

gruß

Manu


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Januar 2009)

*Fox Warrior Premium Monofilament*

Marke: Fox

Bezeichnung: Warrior Premium Monofilament

Stärke/Tragkraft/Länge: 0.30mm/5,44kg/1365m

Farbe: Grün

Preis: 9.95€

Verwendung: Feedern im Rhein


Urteil: Nach einer Saison noch keine Klagen.
Abriebfestigkeit: gut;
Knotenfestigkeit: gut;
Preis/Leistung: Top


----------



## Max1994 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Also die Technium Tribal schnur von Shimano soll sehr schnell überdehnt sein wenn man die Bremse zuknallt und einen karpfen von einen hinderniss fernhalten will.
Das soll bei der normalen Technium nicht sein daher habe ich mir sie gekauft aber die Tribal ist trotzdem ne geile schnur die vieles andere in den schatten stellt.


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Also ich habe letzte saison auf einer Rute die schon genannte Anaconda Extreme Line gefischt, und war nicht so begeistert. War jetzt beim  wechsel ziemlich fertig, sowohl überdehnt als auch vom abrieb.

Werde in Zukunft bei der Maxxima bleiben  die sah aus wie neu!

mfg christian


----------



## Mar (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Fische seid dieser Saison die Tubertini UC 47 Power Carbon, einmal 0,30mm 12kg, und einmal 0,35mm 14kg tragkraft.
Das ist eine super schnur extrem abriebfest, es sind 2 miteinander verschweißte schnüre. Die Angaben passen auch, allerdings ist die Schnur recht teuer 350m 15 Euro würde sie mir jederzeit wiederkaufen.
Mit der 0,30 Schnur habe ich schon ein, 26 Pfund und ein 40 Pfund Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Mahlzeit!


Fische seit Jahren die Shimano Technium in 0.30, top Schnur! Sie hält ewig, ist sehr resistent und auch auf Muscheln "franst" sie nicht aus! Nachteil: Sauteuer! Aber sie ist es echt wert.

Seit Januar habe ich die FOX Warrior 0,35 für einen großen Baggersee im Gebrauch. Zum Werfen top, im Drill top, nur leider so steif dass sie ab und zu lästig wird wenn sie von der Rolle springt, man gewöhnt sich aber daran  Der große Vorteil ist der wahnsinnspreis(Messepreis 5€ pro 1000m Spule!!!)
Seit dem ist mir auch der SAchnurdrall egal, wenn sie abgenutzt ist wird sie einfach ausgetauscht!

petri, dom


----------



## Big Ben (23. Mai 2009)

*"DAM MAD D-Fender"*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gestern mal die "DAM MAD D-Fender" Karpfenschnur angetestet.

Schnurstärke: 0,38mm 
Tragkraft: 11,4 kg
Preis: 850m, 16,95€ --> 1,99€/100m

Habe die Schnur ohne Probleme, selber ohne Probleme auf die Rolle gespuhlt. 
Sie lässt sich sehr einfach handeln und auch knoten, da sie recht geschmeidig ist.

Die Farbe ist ein sehr helles Braun, das schon leicht in Kupfer übergeht.

Konnte einen 23 Pfünder mit relativ geschlossener Bremse erfolgreich landen, ohne das die Schnur in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde 

Alles in allem bin ich mit der Schnur, vom ersten Eindruck her zumindest, sehr zufrieden.


Grüße Ben


----------



## Jens alias Carper (5. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Da geb ich dir im 2 Punkt Recht aber die tribal überdehnt nicht


----------



## G0PPAE (16. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hey

ich Fische seit Jahren mit Geflochtene Schnur und bin mit der Eigenschaften dieser Schnur begeistert 

Leiter denken manche Fischer das man mit Geflochtenen Schnüren die Karpfen sehr oft Schlitzt 
aus meiner Erfahrung verliere ich in den seltensten Fällen einen Fisch 
Auch mit Monofile Schnur kann man einen Karpfen Schlitzen 

Ich verwende auch Monofile Schnur da Geflochtene Schnüre an manchen Seen für Karpfen verboden sind 

2 Vorteile der geflochtenen Schnur 

Sie eignet sich  hervorragent zum Fischen auf weite entfernungen durch die kaum vorhandene 
Dehnung 1 zu 1 Kontackt mit dem Fisch 

man kan mit ihr in der nähe von Schilf und Seerosen Fischen ohne angst haben zu müssen das die Schnur reist 

man solte jedoch Erfahrung und Feingefühl mitbringen 





 Meine Geflochtene Schnüre 

( www.berkley-fishing.com )
( BERKLEY Whiplash Pro Moss Green 0.17mm 21.7kg )
( BERKLEY Whiplash Pro Crystal 0.17mm 21.7kg )


Monofile Schnur 

( www.quantum.com )
(Quantum Angelschnur Sea Line 0.35 mm 9 kg )

Mfg


----------



## carpcatcher91 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> Also ich habe letzte saison auf einer Rute die schon genannte Anaconda Extreme Line gefischt, und war nicht so begeistert. War jetzt beim wechsel ziemlich fertig, sowohl überdehnt als auch vom abrieb.
> 
> Werde in Zukunft bei der Maxxima bleiben  die sah aus wie neu!
> 
> mfg christian


 
richtig, da kann ich nur zustimmen! maxxima oder shimano technium sin so meine schnüre!


----------



## Maik90 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Was haltet ihr von der Daiwa Infinity ? 0.33mm


----------



## SharperCarper (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hallo, 

also ich hab auf meinen Rollen die Climax Carp Trophy drauf und bin damit wirklich zufrieden!!!

hab damit schon Karpfen über 30 Pfund gelandet und hatte nie Probleme!!!

fische sie in der 0.30 mm Stärke, deren Tragkraft bei 7,5 kg oder so liegt. hab dafür aber pro Rolle 30 Euro (bei 600m) bezahlt!


----------



## karp (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Was haltet ihr von der Daiwa Infinity ? 0.33mm  

Hab die schnur und kann nur sagen#d Lass besser die hände von.Es gibt auch Leute die mit ihr auch zufrieden sind aber ich nicht.


----------



## welsstipper (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

kann mir jemand sagen ob dies ne gute schnur ist ? 

Pro Carp Carp-Force Spezial

entweder in 

0,34 und 10,5 kg 
 oder
0,38 und 13,6 kg

ich bin gestern beim googleln drauf gestoßen weil ich auf der suche nach einer grünen karpfenschnur bin habe jetzt seit 2 jahren die mad d-fender  in 0,35 und 9,0 kg auf 3 rollen aber dieses extrem helle braun ist nicht so mein fall deshalb eher was dunkleres bzw. grünes 

vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ne andere idee ? was die marke etc angeht ?

gruß marius

die ist von cormoran bzw daiwa


----------



## -_CARPHUNTER__::: (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

hi wesstiper, 
ich fisch die schnur scho 1 Jahr und bin eig. recht zufrieden
ich hab die 35er mit 10 kg auf meiner 300m rolle.
hab damit scho viel gefangen hat beim drill immer gehalten (auch bei riesen karpfen )#6....

CARPHUNTER


----------



## Hias88 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ich fisch auch die Korda Adrena-Line, und ich muss sagen die Schnur is echt top, vorallem der Preis is echt super. Da stimmt einfach das Preis Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## Flynn (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Also ich kann euch nur die Speciflex von Sänger empfehlen !!!
Ich angel meistens mit einer 0,15 mm geflochtener Schnurr, mit einer Tragkraft von 12 Kg.
Leichte schnurr bei voller Tragkraft 
Über dem Preis lässt sich streiten.

mfg


----------



## herby.b (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hi,ich fische seit 3 Jahren nur noch eine 35er DEGA Phantom,farbe fast schwarz super abriebsfest und genau die richtige Dehnung,für mich die beste.
Gruß Herby


----------



## New (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ich habe ein Jahr lang die Spiderwire XXX Mono gefischt.
Hatte sie als 0.30 mit angegebenen 10kg. War auch beim Angeln sehr zufrieden und die 20€ für 1300m sind OK. Jedoch hält die Schnur nur etwa ein  Jahr bei mäsigem gebrauch. Sie wird sehr schnell spröde und rau, daher empfehle ich sie nicht weiter.


----------



## Bellaron (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hey,  
ich verwende den Nachfolger der alten Extrem Line,die schwarze Peacemaker mit 10,9 Kg Tragkraft bei 0,35 Durchmesser.Ich finde die Schnur einfach prima.Vor allem hat sie nicht ganz soviel Dehnung wie andere Monofilschnüre.Bei Wilkinger kosten 1200m nur 14,95.Bei Askari habe ich letztes Jahr noch 22.95euro bezahlt.Wilkerling hat schon gutes zu einem guten Preis.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## karpfen56 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

hey leute
ich fische jetzt wieder die dreamline 35,er von dreamtackle.davor war es die daywa infiniti.eigendlich machte diese schnur einen guten eindruck,aber sie springt sooft von der spule,das es nicht mehr feierlich ist.
dadurch habe ich letztens ein "großes elbschwein)verloren.(ärgerlich!!!)
das kommt dabei raus,wenn man sich auf das wort seines händlers verläßt.
auch die 35,er von quantum finde ich sehr gut.ich werde mich jetzt irgendwann entscheiden,ob ich die dreamline oder die quantum fische.


----------



## Domini (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*



Mar schrieb:


> Fische seid dieser Saison die Tubertini UC 47 Power Carbon, einmal 0,30mm 12kg, und einmal 0,35mm 14kg tragkraft.
> Das ist eine super schnur extrem abriebfest, es sind 2 miteinander verschweißte schnüre. Die Angaben passen auch, allerdings ist die Schnur recht teuer 350m 15 Euro würde sie mir jederzeit wiederkaufen.
> Mit der 0,30 Schnur habe ich schon ein, 26 Pfund und ein 40 Pfund Karpfen gefangen.


 

habe von tubertini 0.35 mm fluorocarbon und das hält 16 kg nach den angaben und muss sagen die tragkraft sollte stimmen!


----------



## Knispel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Fische seit rund 10 Jaher die Dreamling Super Touch in den Stärken von 0,14 - 0,38 mm vom Stippen, Friedfisc / Karpfen sowie Aal / Raubfischangeln. Unerreichtes Preis / leistungsverhältnis. Super Abriebsfest, Knotenfest und vor allen Dingen der Durchmesser stimmt, wenn da z.B. 0,23 mm drauf steht ist auch 0,23 mm drauf ( selber mit Micrometer nachgemessen ). Zu beziehen z.B. bei gerlinger.


----------



## VolvoPeter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ich kann euch nur die STROFT Silicon-PTFE tempered Monofil GTM empfehlen , die hat die letzten 2 Jahre bei mir immer wieder für Überraschung gesorgt ! z.Bsp. mit 14 beim Stippen 2 Welse 50+55 cm lang und ein 76cm langen Zander mit einem Gewicht von 3,3 kg !!!
Oder noch ein Erlebnis an eine 25 Sehne ein 30kg schweren Silberkarpfen ! Diese Schnur gib es bei uns über die Oder in Slubice immer preiswerter zu erwerben !


----------



## VolvoPeter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ich denke mal das es die Erfolge selbstredend sind !:m:q
Man sollte ja nicht auf dem Markt die Schnüre kaufen , denn doch lieber in Fachgeschäften dort #6 , da gibt es ja zum Glück 3 in Slubice !!!!


----------



## Zander34 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*



VolvoPeter schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur die STROFT Silicon-PTFE tempered Monofil GTM empfehlen , die hat die letzten 2 Jahre bei mir immer wieder für Überraschung gesorgt ! z.Bsp. mit 14 beim Stippen 2 Welse 50+55 cm lang und ein 76cm langen Zander mit einem Gewicht von 3,3 kg !!!
> Oder noch ein Erlebnis an eine 25 Sehne ein 30kg schweren Silberkarpfen ! Diese Schnur gib es bei uns über die Oder in Slubice immer preiswerter zu erwerben !




Kann ich nur zustimmen ... beste schnur aller zeiten, habe fast alle meine fische mit diese schur gefangen ... einfach nur klasse !


----------



## Knigge007 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Stroft hin oder her, aber Preiswert ist bei mir was anderes......


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*



Knispel schrieb:


> Fische seit rund 10 Jaher die Dreamling Super Touch in den Stärken von 0,14 - 0,38 mm vom Stippen, Friedfisc / Karpfen sowie Aal / Raubfischangeln. Unerreichtes Preis / leistungsverhältnis. Super Abriebsfest, Knotenfest und vor allen Dingen der Durchmesser stimmt, wenn da z.B. 0,23 mm drauf steht ist auch 0,23 mm drauf ( selber mit Micrometer nachgemessen ). Zu beziehen z.B. bei gerlinger.


 
Ich fische die Super Touch auch sehr gerne. Die anderen DT-Schnüre habe ich auch schon getestet, aber nur die ST hat mich so richtig überzeugt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Zum Grundfischen habe zur Zeit die Sufix Tritanium in 0,35 mm in Benutzung.
Schön weich, abriebfest und nicht zu viel Dehnung.

Solange es die noch gibt kommt mir da nix anderes drauf.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## wobbler68 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hallo

Ich habe seitlangen die COLMIC  Fenderreel ( 200m 25er 8,95€ 7,5kg)

in verschiedenen stärken(16,20,25und30).Sie ist sehr hart und hat wenig dehnung,die abriebfestigkeit ist sehr gut.Meist kommt die 25er zum Einsatz(Spinnen,posenangeln).
Sie hält bei mir 2 Jahre (schön Wetterangler ,dann aber 6 mal in der Woche).Sieht dann noch gut aus ,wird trotzdem gewechselt.


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hi,
ich glaube ich falle da aus der Rolle , da ich nur während der Raubfischschonzeit auf Karpfen angele nutze ich dafür meine Raubfischruten mit geflochtener Schnur .
Power Pro Rot in 0,15 Durchmesser , bisher hatte ich da bei keinem Karpfen Probleme gehabt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carras (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hi


geflochten zum Karpfenfischen, da nehme ich Power Pro in 0,23 mm.
Bislang bin ich mit der Schnur sehr zufrieden. 

Mono:
Hier hatte ich schon:
Prologic XLNT Camo in 0,38 mm. Gute schnur zu fairem Preis. geschmeidig, abriebsfest, genügend Tragkraft. Lässt sich auch ganz gut werfen.
Berkley Triline Big Game. Auch ganz gut Schnur. hat etwas mehr Dehung als die Prologic. nicht ganz so Abriebsfest wie die Prologic.
DT Super Touch. Gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt, nicht ganz so gut. Hat zwar gute Tragkraftwerte, jedoch ist die auch recht hart und störrisch. Springt sehr gerne von der Rolle und liegt dann verkringelt auf dem Wasser. Lässt sich auch nicht so toll werfen.
Sufix XL Strong, gut geschmeidige Schnur, gute Tragkraftwerte. In Punkt Abreibsfestigkeit hab ich aber noch keine große Erfahrung sammeln können.

Was ich dieses Jahr mal testen möchte ist die Maxima Chameleon. Die hab ich in 0,25 schon auf meiner Feederute drauf. Gefällt mir dort sehr gut.
Weich, geschmeidig, Abriebsfest, gute Dehnung.
Mal sehen wie sie diese in 0,35 mm auf den Karpfenrollen macht.

Grüßle


----------



## Knigge007 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Die Tubertini hat noch niemand getestet ?????


Würd mich mal interessieren wie die so ist, ist Recht teuer, soll aber in England der Renner sein, glaub 1K Meter kosten 40€ also zwischen der S. Technium und Stroft.


----------



## Alpinestars (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ich selber fische auf Karpfen mit der Shimano TECHNIUM 0,30mm!!!
Und auf allen anderen Ruten fische ich Stroft von 0,20-0,30mm!!!
Finde diese Schnüre einfach Top und werde wohl auch beim nächsten kauf sie wieder nehmen!!!


----------



## Knigge007 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Hab auf meinen Karpfenruten auch die S.Technium in 0,30 druf.....weiß auch nicht ob ich bei der Schnur bleibe schon n sterriges Drahtseil, okay nach 6x fischen gehts und se ist weicher geworden und kringelt auch überhaupt nicht mehr, und Knoten machen geht auch besser.


----------



## dgently01 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Moin,

ich hab die Korda Adrena-Line drauf.(0.35mm).
Lässt sich super werfen und hält und hält und hält.


----------



## Monstercarp96 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ja ich fische auch die Adrena-Line super schnur, jedoch würde ich sie nicht dicker als 0.35 nehmen.
Lg Tim


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Ich habe jetzt mal die Carbotex von der Angeldomäne auf meine Freilaufrollen gespult, nachdem ich eine transparente Schnur gesucht habe, die etwas taugt.
Bislang bin ich damit sehr zufrieden.

Zuvor hatte ich die Berkley Sensithin Ultra, die Berkley BigGame und die Stren ausprobiert, von denen die Stren mit Abstand die schlechteste Schnur war.
Überzeugen konnten sie mich alle nicht.
Die Anschaffung der Carbotex war eher eine Verzweiflungstat, ich erhoffte mir davon nichts und hatte mich schon damit abgefunden, dass es heutezutage keine gute transparente, monofile Angelschnur mehr gibt.
Nun bin ich angenehm überrascht.


----------



## xxlmash (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Shimano Tehnium Tribal 0,40mm

Hammer Schnur.... mir kommt nixs anderes mehr drauf.


----------



## carphunter386 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*

Suffix Carp Line in 0,36 :für braune Gewässer

B.Richi Carp Line 0,35 :war drauf

S.Technium : Nie wieder viel zu drahtig

Leitner Excalibur in 0,36 :aktuell,bin begeistert!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Schnüre*



xxlmash schrieb:


> Shimano Tehnium Tribal 0,40mm
> 
> Hammer Schnur.... mir kommt nixs anderes mehr drauf.



Wie unterschiedlich und natürlich auch subjektiv die Wahrnehmung doch ist, ich finde die normale Technium spitze, wenn auch nen Tick zu steif, aber die Technium Tribal ziemlich daneben.


----------

